# Horse/Pony to Share in Guildford, Surrey



## patchypony (10 August 2015)

Hello,
I am looking to start sharing a horse/pony in Guildford,Surrey. I have recently moved up from Eversley to Guildford and looking to start having a 'horsey' life down here too. I am a competent, quiet rider (walk, trot, canter, jump). I have been riding at a riding centre in Eversley for around 10 years, I am about to do my Stage 1 so looking to get more time in the saddle for that, but also just for my own enjoyment!

My last share pony was fantastic, had loads of fun but unfortunately ended due to uni commitments. I am now in full time work in Guildford so I am at a stage were I can commit some time every week to a lovely horse/pony.

Ideally I would like a schoolmaster who I can have a bit of fun on, but of jumping and dressage, and maybe a few competitions.

Please PM me if you have any questions


----------

